# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Erase a thread?

## dusty miller

How can I erase a thread I posted if I wake up the next morning and think it is stupid.. Bet you never had this asked. Social group Newbie posted by dusty miller " How many songs you working on at one time"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Social Groups are a little different than forum threads and posts. Those groups are owned by different individuals that establish them and I let them govern them as long as they fall within the guidelines of the rest of the forum. I didn't see an issue with your post if it's the first one. In fact, I found it was an honest and valid question others may have. My problem with us starting to delete threads is that it's time consuming and we can't be performing this for every member. Other issue is we're accused of censoring topics if removed, something we only do if it violates the forum guidelines and is either offensive, illegal or inappropriate, which sometimes happens. Best to craft carefully and wisely before posting.

----------

dusty miller

----------


## dusty miller

Thank you Scott.  I'll edit heavily

----------

